# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Recent semi major reno we did, Your thoughts

## METRIX

Hi Guys; 
Below is some pics of a semi major reno we have just completed for a client, it was done in two stages, the front of the house was converted to new bedrooms / en suite enclose veranda's, all new Sydney Bluegum Flooring etc, while the occupants lived in the rear of the house, then we moved them into the front part and ripped the back of the house apart. 
Back part consisted of destruction of 6 rooms inc Laundry, Kitchen, old garage which was being used as a bedroom, house was double brick construction,all 6 rooms had to go an be converted in to one huge room, new bi folds and new pergola, What are your thoughts on the results 
Original Plans  
Proposed Changes   
Starting to put some new walls and level out the terrazo veranda to become future bedrooms     
Ripping out of the old kitchen  
Starting to demolish old lounge room  
Propping the ceiling and purlins allowing removal of multiple walls     
Removal of old back windows to make way for Bi Fold Doors   
New steel beams ready to go up, 3 in total  
Steel Up  
 New ceiling all levelled off  
Starting to take up all the old floors    
New floors down secret nailed, bi folds in      
Starting new pergola

----------


## shauck

Quite a big change!  How was it working all that out before hand? Do you have it 100% worked out from the start or do you find yourself adapting along the way at times?

----------


## METRIX

Had about 80% nutted out before starting, but with all these types of jobs things change along the way and yo need to adapt to what is thrown at you.
Once you start ripping down as much as we did you find unexpected things, like the roof which was supported on the outside skin and not on the inside one !!! this does happen sometimes but very rare. 
The round windows and triangular rooms required some interesting carpentry fix out skills, and the en-suite created a bit of thinking time for the tiler, but as usual he got around it with a 100% perfect job.  
Overall the job went very smoothly without too many hitches, the floors were a challenge to get right , after ripping down the walls the levels between all the rooms was not quite right, trusty laser level helped a lot here, same for the roof, with the laser it was a cinch to get the levels spot on.

----------


## shauck

I imagined it wasn't all straight forward. Looking real good. Hope to see more.

----------


## BaysideNana

Love the ensuite, WIR and study, looks great.  About the only change I would make (and this is only personal preference) would be relocate the door in Bed 2 to the other end of that room for privacy reasons (doors opposite other bedroom doors).  Then in the WIR, ensuite, main bathroom and laundry I would have used cavity sliders...mainly because I like them for these areas as they give more clear floor area.   
The floors look beautiful and I'm sure the owner is pleased with the finished job.     :2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

> Love the ensuite, WIR and study, looks great. About the only change I would make (and this is only personal preference) would be relocate the door in Bed 2 to the other end of that room for privacy reasons (doors opposite other bedroom doors). Then in the WIR, ensuite, main bathroom and laundry I would have used cavity sliders...mainly because I like them for these areas as they give more clear floor area.  
> The floors look beautiful and I'm sure the owner is pleased with the finished job.

  We did actually use sliding cavity in the laundry, unfortunately couldnt use it in the WIR doe to Double brick construction and they didnt want to sacrifice another 70mm of the walls, Ensuite was also a problem as the toilet was on one wall and shower on the other, sliding cavity could ot go in either as they wanted a back fed toilet, and shower controls were alos on the same wall so unfortunately there was nowhere for the cavity slider to go. 
I agree these types of rooms are more suited to sliders. 
Interesting when we wnt back to install the bathroom fittings there was no walls to put towel rails on ??, so they had to go on the back of the door, sometimes the architects don't always remember some of the little things like this, as there is so many other thigs to worry about. 
I have attached some pics of the "Finished" floors, they came up good.

----------


## stevoh741

Is that poly or waterbase on the floors?

----------


## METRIX

Water Based,  It came up good, I must admit I was a bit worried about waterbased.
The floor almost looks fake as it looks too perfect.

----------


## Bloss

Those floors look stunning!  :2thumbsup:  Just looked at those pics - must have been fun getting those RSJs up! And I hope you had an apprentice to clean up those flooring offcuts in pic 14.jpg!    :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

Getting the RSJ's [4 in total] up was the easy part using 2 genie lifters, the hardest part was actually getting the steel inside the house, there was so many obstructions in the way, from the pool fence, to the side gate to all the supports we put up !  
Trying to manoeuvre a 7.5m piece of steel from where the truck dumped it on the front lawn, around the back of the house through a very restrictive gate and over [literally] an in ground swimming pool soon tests your ability to judge distances, if it was just 10cm longer it wouldn't have made it inside seriously, we find 100mm PVC pipe cut into 50cm lengths gives you a good rolling base to move the steel, like they did in the pyramid days, LOL. 
And yes the apprentice did have the lucky job of cleaning up all that timber, and the rest of it that ended up the same way  :Smilie:  although we did help him out, he's a good kid, never complains. 
Interesting we removed [by hand] 2 x 10 cubic m skip bins of bricks from this place, if there was an upside they were the old lime mortar so at least then came down easy, but unfortunately we then had to pick them back up !

----------


## stevoh741

> Water Based,  It came up good, I must admit I was a bit worried about waterbased.
> The floor almost looks fake as it looks too perfect.

  They look 10x my floor which is also waterbase. Four yrs old and look utter crap. Was all set to have poly done this time but one of the sanders is swearing by 2pac waterbase. My first one was only normal waterbase but wondering about the 2pac now over poly. Are yours 2pac by any chance? Cheers

----------


## METRIX

It was a 2 Pac Water-based Polyurethane [I didn't even know they made 2 pac water based] 
Time will tell how it hold up, but the floor guys also swore by it, and the smell was not overpowering like solvent based ones.

----------

